# Personal Recommendations



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

I've always waded Christmas Bay around the Key Largo area but don't know of anywhere else to go. N E one have any other recommendations on where to wade? Not asking for personal hot spots or anything. I hear that Matagorda bay is good. But, it's a BIG bay. And, I'm not familiar with that area. 

Had a buddy of mine drown in a fishing accident last year after a wading trip went bad. Not real comfortable in wading an area I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------

